# Dentists in CA, AZ, UT, etc



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm looking for recommendations on dog dentists that can do caps within an easy days drive of Southern CA. This pretty much includes all of CA, AZ, UT, and NV. Good, and reasonably priced. I have a dog I'd like to get some work done on, and a friend does also, so we were talking about a road trip. I know there is a vet here in S CA, I've used him, but I really wasn't that happy with my experience, and it was extremely expensive compared to what I'm hearing other people are paying for the same work. Expensive enough that it would be cheaper to take a couple days off work, take a road trip, and get it done somewhere else, especially if we are taking multiple dogs. 

Anybody in those states have any recommendations?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know of anybody, but if you want to call around, here's the list of the board certified veterinary dentists out there:

http://www.avdc-dms.org/dms/diplomates.cfm


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I have used Anson Tsugawa, VMD at California Animal Hospital in Los Angeles. He is board certified and great with the dogs too, works on a lot of the police department k9s 310 479-3336 http://www.californiaanimal.org/


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

This is the guy you want. Dr Chris Visser in Scottsdale AZ. He does a lot of the PSD tooth repair here in the valley. He also does volunteer work for the Phoenix Zoo working on Tigers, Lions etc. He did some work on Gracie. Excellent job. 

Aid Animal Dental Clinic

Check out the Zoo photos...


----------

